# PH will NOT stay below 7.0....



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2008)

i've tried everything i know...the water i PH to 5.5 stays but my res won't...what gives ???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2008)

use distilled water, and nutrients with buffers.

tap water or crappy nutes will act crazy on the ph scale.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm using the GH 3 part ...my tap has a starting PH of 7.2 and a PPM of 130 before i add the PH down...after that it's 100.....does that sound wierd ?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 27, 2008)

*Scratch that, tap water might kill beneficial organisms, don't you grow organically?

I'm not saying that's not a great idea trillions, whenever I grew chemically I did this method. Works fine for chem growers.

Didn't you know they put FLOURIDE in tap water?!?!

add a TINY vinegar I heard this helps.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 28, 2008)

tap water is a pain. distilled IS easier to manage. IMO


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 28, 2008)

tap water has a high tds, which can cause ph fluctuations.... i wouldnt use tap water at all.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

i also use the GH 3 part and distilled water,never an issue with ph.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 28, 2008)

If the PH is falling and the PPM,s are rising then it overfed.

If the PH is rising and the PPM's are falling it needs more nutes.

Does the PPM fall over time in the rez?


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 28, 2008)

What Growdude said.

Don't PH ur water before u add nuits.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

the ppm's are staying put,but the water kinda smells like an old basement..any thoughts ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> If the PH is falling and the PPM,s are rising then it overfed.
> 
> If the PH is rising and the PPM's are falling it needs more nutes.
> 
> Does the PPM fall over time in the rez?


about 10 points a week


----------



## massproducer (Oct 31, 2008)

about 10 points a week?  Your plants are not eating then... Are you sure that all of your instruments are properly calibrated?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

well, 10 points, but i have added LOTS of ph down from day 1 ..doesnt that stuff raise PPM ??the plants are young....pics are in the "industrial grow room" link next to the sheep


----------



## andy52 (Oct 31, 2008)

puff,i would try the distilled water and see if thats the issue.i think that will solve your ph problem.like said above,fill the res,add the nutes and then ph the nute solution.i check mine every couple days and so far the ph holds pretty well.the ppm's do drop and i add no more nutes betweeen res changes.i change mine out every saturday.of course i only have 8 plants at a time.until they show sex that is.hoping for 4 ladies out of the 8.good luck


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

i was looking at a RO system for under $200....does that sound like a good fix????


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 31, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i was looking at a RO system for under $200....does that sound like a good fix????


 
:*farm: Yes, an ro filter is a great idea, add the deionizer and you get better water than store bought, true laboratory grade, add the UV and you can even drink most stream or pond water :aok:*

*also, calibrate those meters every so often to be sure, monthly isnt too often, and check those batteries *

*20 yrs ago, I had a meter go bad on me and didnt realize the ph was really 4.0 instead of 5.5  BTW, it killed the plant too*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

the meters are brand new ....the TDS meter i got is awesome but the PH meter must have been made in mexico.....cause it sucks...it reads cal solution at 7.7 and it wont go down to 7.0 so i'm ordering a new one today..hopefully between the new meter, RO system and the H2O2, i hope i can get this under control....whats the mixture ratio per gal. of 3% h2o2 ???


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 31, 2008)

*I'd flush the rez, let the plants drink plain distilled water, then add nutes in a little bit down the road. But take it easy at first, your plant's might be traumatized 

My idea is the PH down upped the PPM so much that your plants are drinking that more than the nutes! Try not to use it unless 100% necesarry, that stuffs potent *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 31, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> -snip-it reads cal solution at 7.7 and it wont go down to 7.0 -snip-


 
thats seems like the issue  the ph is probably gone way down, try and recheck with another meter or even dip strips  the tds going down could be due to nutes precipitating out when the phosphoric acid [ph down] is added look on res bottom for a white powdery precipitate :hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

where u get your water from ? and what kind ain't that tap? did you let it sit for 48 hours before using that water? 

have you tried few drops of real limes? that can lower the ph?


----------



## Tater (Nov 1, 2008)

I run tap water in all my systems and have 0 problems with PH flux as long as I pay attention to the plants nutrient needs.  To little and it will swing the PH to much and it will burn the plant and swing the PH its a fine balance.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

tater, the water in your area might be ALOT better than others......location location location.


----------



## Tater (Nov 1, 2008)

True enough but he said his tap water is testing at 130ppm right out of the tap. Thats pretty darn good.  Mine tests anywhere from 100-180 depending on what the city is doing with our treatment plant.  Lots of swings lately as they go live with the ozonation building they just put up.

Edited because I had the initial ppm's wrong.  It is 130 not 110.


----------

